# desinstalar paquete y que no se instale nuevamente(finish)

## Pionerito

De que forma yo puedo hacer para que cuando yo ejecute un emerge -C -av paquete, cuando ejecute emerge -pvDN world no se instale de nuevo..

PD: lo borre del world, del package.use pero me sigue apareciendo...gracias por su tiempo..Last edited by Pionerito on Thu Apr 16, 2009 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JotaCE

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> De que forma yo puedo hacer para que cuando yo ejecute un emerge -C -av paquete, cuando ejecute emerge -pvDN world no se instale de nuevo..
> 
> PD: lo borre del world, del package.use pero me sigue apareciendo...gracias por su tiempo..

 

Seria interesante saber de que paquete se trata, pero para el caso da igual.

Si el paquete en cuestion es dependencia de algun otro paquete, inevitablemente se instalará.

Saludos

----------

## Pionerito

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*   De que forma yo puedo hacer para que cuando yo ejecute un emerge -C -av paquete, cuando ejecute emerge -pvDN world no se instale de nuevo..
> 
> PD: lo borre del world, del package.use pero me sigue apareciendo...gracias por su tiempo.. 
> 
> Seria interesante saber de que paquete se trata, pero para el caso da igual.
> ...

 

el paquete es kde-base/kopete

----------

## JotaCE

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*    *Pionerito wrote:*   De que forma yo puedo hacer para que cuando yo ejecute un emerge -C -av paquete, cuando ejecute emerge -pvDN world no se instale de nuevo..
> 
> PD: lo borre del world, del package.use pero me sigue apareciendo...gracias por su tiempo.. 
> 
> Seria interesante saber de que paquete se trata, pero para el caso da igual.
> ...

 

Si tienes instalado el paquete kde-meta, se reinstalara kopete cada vez!

----------

## ekz

Pero enmascararlo sería una solución ¿Cierto?

```
echo "kde-base/kopete" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

creo que si enmascaras, no te actualizara...

te dira que las dependecias estan enmascaradas.

la posta es no instalar el meta, e instalar lo que necesites

----------

## i92guboj

Enmascararlo no es una solución. La solución es estudiar las dependencias y resolverlas de forma correcta.

Si un paquete se instala, o bien está en world (lo instalaste tú mismo conscientemente), o bien es dependencia directa o indirecta de un paquete que reside en world.

Puedes usar emerge -pvt para ver en forma de árbol más información sobre los paquetes que dependen de kopete. Probablemente sea uno de kdenetwork, kdenetwork-meta, kde o kde-meta.

----------

## Txema

Como te han dicho, si no dices qué paquete es poco podemos hacer, si está siendo reinstalado por un paquete -meta, no habrá problema para quitarlo, pero si lo requiere otro paquete para su funcionamiento puedes borrarlo las veces que quieras que se va a volver a reinstalar.

Si es el primer caso, dependiente de un -meta, metelo en /etc/portage/profile/package.provided con el nombre completo del paquete y su versión (ej. kde-base/noatun-3.5.10), y no volverá a querer reinstalarlo.

Saludos.

P.D: si no existe la ruta creála, yo no la tenía y tuve que hacer un mkdir antes de crear el fichero.

----------

## i92guboj

package.provided tampoco existe para ese propósito. Tal y como se especifica en el handbook dicho archivo se usa para paquete automantenidos. Por ejemplo, para aquellos que quieren compilar a mano el kernel por algún motivo y no desean que gentoo-sources se instale. Es decir, paquetes que verdaderamente están instalados pero por algún motivo no se instalan usando portage.

No es el caso que se nos ocupa. Lo que el dueño de este hilo quiere hacer es desinstalar un paquete. Los paquetes no instalados no deben ir en package.provided. La forma de arreglarlo es resolver las dependencias y actuar en consecuencia. Todo lo demás son parches.

Y el primer paso para ello, como ya dije, es ver qué paquete es el que activa la dependencia en kopete.

----------

## Txema

Puede que ese no fuera su propósito inicial, pero funciona de maravilla cuando instalas un meta y luego quieres deshacerte de algunos programas, como en mi caso noatun y kaboodle, por eso he recomendado esa salida, obviamente primero tendrá que ver las dependencias con un --tree y ver si es desintalable, pero como no ha dado ninguna información es difícil saber más.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Puede que ese no fuera su propósito inicial, pero funciona de maravilla cuando instalas un meta y luego quieres deshacerte de algunos programas, como en mi caso noatun y kaboodle, por eso he recomendado esa salida, obviamente primero tendrá que ver las dependencias con un --tree y ver si es desintalable, pero como no ha dado ninguna información es difícil saber más.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Imagina que haces esto con un paquete al que llamaremos paquete_A. Lo dejas ahí un añito y luego resulta que quieres instalar un paquete_B, y falla con un absurdo error de compilación que nadie entiende y que nadie se puede explicar. El problema es que paquete_B depende en paquete_A, y portage piensa que está instalado porque alguien lo puso ahí y luego lo olvidó. Éste es el tipo de problema que es endiabladamente difícil de solucionar cuando surge, porque nadie se explica lo que está pasando. 

Si alguien quiere usar package.provided para eso nadie puede impedírselo. Pero tiene derecho a saber las posibles consecuencias, y también el hecho de que esto no es una solución. Es un parche que puede traer problemas en el futuro.

Si no quieres tener todo kde no instales -metas, que es lo lógico. Y si de verdad te empeñas en instalar el -meta y lo quieres todo menos un paquete o dos, siempre puedes copiarlo en tu overlay y ajustar las dependencias a tu gusto, siempre que compile, claro. Ambas soluciones son mucho más limpias que el uso de package.provided.

----------

## Txema

Entiendo, gracias por la aclaración  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

Entonces Pionerito, la solucion es no instalar kde-meta e instalar los paquetes que necesites y quieras, asi pondras tener mas control sobre tu instalacion de KDE.

Saludos

----------

## Pionerito

gracias a todos por su ayuda.....

----------

